# Bee's not forming new comb as fast?



## ♥Faerie♥ (May 16, 2011)

This is my 1st year, so please don't mind my novice questions! 
I installed my 3# package into my top bar hive on May 25. By May 31, they had 4 bars that were about halfway drawn, and this is when I removed my false back. But June 1, those four seemed almost fully drawn, with 4 more started, 2 of those about halfway. All these combs started at about the middle of the hive, moving towards the front, so I decide to go in on June 8th and move all combs closer to the front, hoping to keep brood nest separate from honey stores once they start them. 
I took out three bars from the very front, and move each bar one by one toward the front, leaving one empty one in the front. Each comb I moved got bigger as I went back, so the ones in the front were only partially drawn. So, here is were I need advice. 
That was a little over 2 weeks ago, I have not opened the hive since then, but looking in the window, it really does not seem like they are building much new comb. Unless they are filling out the ones in the very front, which I cannot really see from the window. When I look in the window, the last comb toward the back I see is the same one, a fully drawn comb, but there is only a VERY small start of a comb that the bar next to it. It has not rained here in over a month, and for the past week it has been in the triple digits, with the heat index. This is why I am reluctant to go in and inspect for fear that I will collapse the comb in the heat. Could this be reasons that they have slowed down? Should I be concerned, or is this normal? And lastly, should I give them any feed, or just leave the be? 
Any advice?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Feeding I don't think will hurt,as a rule I don't feed much,I will feed a new colony, if I feel it doesn't have good forage
(this maybe yours) This lack of rain hasn't helped Florida bees at all this year 
You also stressed them early on when you moved their preplanned home,I'm sure that had some factor If not all in the build-out 
I'd say with feed,rain and time you will have a full box of bees
JMHO on "Bee Time", I feel it's something we don't understand well enough.

tommyt


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

In order to build new comb, bees need either a flow or 1:1 syrup.


----------



## ♥Faerie♥ (May 16, 2011)

So I guess I need to set out my feeder this afternoon. If I do not see them using it within a day or so, can I assume that they are foraging on their own well enough? And also, if they are fed with sugar water, does this not make any honey adulterated? I have read about that, but just a little fuzzy on how that works, or if its even an issue. One more thing, I can see plenty of capped brood from looking in the window, so should I open the hive up to do an inspection, or just let them do their thing? 
One more thing and I will leave you guys alone for now! How does everyone feed their hives? I used a small chicken water feeder with glass beads in the trough when I first got my bees. I had placed it inside the hive, and they emptied that thing in a day! I do not want to place this feeder inside the hive, or should I? I feel that would take up a great bit of their room. I am afraid to place this outside their hive, wouldn't this cause robbing? I was thinking about the zip lock baggie technique but would this be the best idea? Wouldn't I need to go in every few days to give them new feed, thus disturbing them too much? 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I would feed 1.1 and see how they are taking it. If they swarm the feeder then they need it to build. They will let you know when they have had enough.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd try setting up a little sugar water somehow and see how they react. Even if it's outside the hive for the test. As rtoney says, if they get all over that, then they're likely in need of it. If they don't go crazy for it - then I'd leave them be. Mine will ignore a it right now, as they're busy with the flowers here.

Either way, I don't see a need to disturb the nest. They build comb when they need it and where they need it.

Adam


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I cut a rectangular hole in the end of my hive and put a Boardman feeder thru the hole. It is a tight fit on all sides. You can see and refill the jar from outside without disturbing the bees. Unfortunately, it would be hard to do that once there are bees in the hive. If you had an extra hive, you could take the combs out and put them in the empty hive, cut your hole, and put the bees back in. I can email you a picture if you'd like.


----------



## ♥Faerie♥ (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I did set up my little feeder about 6 feet away from the hive last evening. They did not seem to be interested at all, and this morning, the same, none are even touching it! They were doing their normal thing though, leaving and returning early this morning, so I am guessing they are getting plenty without my feeder. I left it in place for today, so if it looks like they have not touched in this afternoon I guess I will go ahead and remove it. I am just a nervous newbee, but I am sure they will do just fine without me!
Thanks again! ♥


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

If they have the forage, you are seeing the lag that a package will have just before the new brood energes and bumps up the population. They should get back to work once the capped brood you saw emerges. If they don't then something else is going on.


----------

